# Cheap cell phone plans for smart phones



## nwink (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone on here use Virgin Mobile for their smartphone cell phone plan? I recently looked at their plans, and they have very low monthly rates and run on Sprint's network. Would anyone on here recommend them or another cheap cell phone plan for smart phones?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 9, 2013)

I've not used them before but have heard good things about their service quality from friends who have. There's also the options of Straight Talk (from Wal-Mart) or T-Mobile.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 9, 2013)

I use StraightTalk (via the internet not Wal-Mart).
I have a Samsung Galaxy smartphone. 
With tax it is exactly $48.80 every month UNLIMITED!
I've used StraightTalk since they debuted & like it much more than Alltel or Verizon.
I've had this smartphone for a year & LOVE IT.


----------



## ooguyx (Oct 9, 2013)

We use Republic Wireless. Currently we have $44/mo (after tax) for both 2 phones unlimited everything. It's 19/mo + tax. Runs on Sprints backbone, just like the rest. Seriously the best deal.

I know that Republic is changing their plans in November when they start offering the Moto X, but they will still be reasonable and we can stay with our plan if we want. For instance, if you wanted a phone that runs over wifi only (no cell usage), that'd be $5/month. Want cell for voice and text and wifi only for data?: $10/mo. Not bad In my humble opinion.


----------



## mossy (Oct 9, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> I use StraightTalk (via the internet not Wal-Mart).
> I have a Samsung Galaxy smartphone.
> With tax it is exactly $48.80 every month UNLIMITED!
> I've used StraightTalk since they debuted & like it much more than Alltel or Verizon.
> I've had this smartphone for a year & LOVE IT.



They charge $400 for a samsung galaxy iii phone. That seems very high? 
Terry


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 9, 2013)

I have the Galaxy Proclaim which costs $99.99 
That is not horrible for a brand new smartphone.

Even, $400 is not expensive when you think about the fact that that is what the phones cost. I think it is too much for me to justify which is also why I don't have an iPhone (anywhere from $400-$800 brand new).

If you go with Verizon or Alltel or AT&T or any of the big dogs you don't pay as much for the phone up front but you pay a lot more than what the phone is worth during the life of your contract. It cost me $400 to cancel my contract with Alltel wireless back in 2006. 

I paid a little more for my phone but I have saved over $6000 by making the switch.


----------



## nwink (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you, all, for your input. This thread has been very helpful. I've only had a smartphone for about 1.5yr, but I've done much thinking about how to trim the cost down...since the cheapest plan I could get at Verizon was still an unlimited plan, yet I really don't use my phone all that much. With what I've learned today, I am definitely planning to look into one of the providers you've mentioned. I am excited knowing the money I will save each month, and in the long-haul. It really makes sense, especially since I live in an area where good cell phone coverage is not an issue. Thanks again, all!


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 9, 2013)

You have to think of Cellphones as investments. To save the most money long term you must pay a lot of upfront and than you can have cheaper month-to-month plans. If you buy a phone on a cheaper subsidized plan through a company, the monthly rates are way higher and you get less room for negotiation. Best thing is to pay the 300-400 bucks for a mid range cellphone (Nexus 4, galaxy s3, note 2) and bring it to a company for 30-40 bucks a month.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2013)

nwink said:


> Does anyone on here use Virgin Mobile for their smartphone cell phone plan?



I used Virgin mobile for a USB internet access account and was satisfied until beginning of summer. It is probably because we are off the beaten path, but before summer I was getting fairly good quality 3G at a decent price. There is no 4G coverage here.

But, without any explanation, in June the download speeds dropped to around (really) 9 kbits/second. In other words, slower than dial-up circa 1985.

I dropped them and went with Verizon 4G, but that is because it is the only available 4G around us.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Oct 10, 2013)

I've used Virgin Mobile for 2 years with little complaint (weak signal in my house--but its always a guessing game I understand in any service). I have the older price 35$ but it gives what I need: unlimited internet and text and 300 minutes (I think) of voice a month. Just get what you need. If I get more calls then I'll up it.


----------



## jambo (Oct 10, 2013)

I would highly recommend Virgin mobile. They are excellent value for money and I am most impressed by their staff. Their technical knowledge is outstanding and they provide a first class service when any issues arise. And I speak as a completely impartial Virgin employee with a mortgage to pay. Go for it...please


----------



## JoannaV (Oct 10, 2013)

We switched to T-Mobile recently to save money. Unfortunately we have 4G in our field but often no (or little) service in the house. If I was thinking of switching to a service that used Sprint's network I would probably want to check to see what the service at my house would be. Just because the two little guys just don't have quite as many towers. But I want to support them!

A plug for Republic Wireless too. You are limited as to what phones you can use, although the moto x is a great phone, but can't bring your own phone. I love their concept though! If you are often around WiFi then it makes so much sense to do everything over WiFi whenever possible!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 10, 2013)

The Samsung Galaxy Proclaim from StraightTalk uses Verizon's network. I have never "not" had a signal. I was going to go with Republic but I am never around a wifi signal & I refuse to be a slave to AT&T or Road Runner ever again (in order to have wifi at home). I use my phone for everything except paying the bills, online shopping, & reading pdf links. For that I use the FreedomPop (free internet). We have such a good signal everywhere we go that we dropped our landline. So, when I say I only pay $48.80 a month, I mean it!!!

I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------

